# Groomer input?



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
Your member picture has a taller head, is that more of what you were looking for? I would not cut hair above eyes any differently.
I personally like the taller heads, more of the poodle look.
I think he looks great! 
I'm not a professional, but have been grooming poodles for 25 years. I can do a decent job...
Looking forward to other's comments!
Good luck
from a fellow West Virginian


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

PoodleFoster said:


> Hello
> Your member picture has a taller head, is that more of what you were looking for? I would not cut hair above eyes any differently.
> I personally like the taller heads, more of the poodle look.
> I think he looks great!
> ...


She has a topknot in the member picture, but I asked Kim to take it down to match her body hair length. Now her eyes look...not quite right. Maybe it's just her conformation? This is my first poodle, so I have no experience, but I'm having all kinds of fun playing with variations on her appearance. BTW, where in WV are you?


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

It looks to me like the hair line between her eyes is uneven and that might be why her eyes look off. I would shave her left side up higher to even them out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anagroom (Feb 26, 2013)

Well not sure about above her eyes I don't shave there but from the corner of her eye to her ear should be shave up some. You go from where the eye comes together at a point and draw a straight line back to the ear. Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I think she looks BEAUTIFUL!!! 
But I'm no a groomer

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I love this cut and think she looks gorgeous! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Ellyisme and anagroom, thanks! I wasn't sure what isn't right, but it isn't quite where it should be. Kim told me to bring her back if I wanted something changed, so I'll take both suggestions to her and see what she can do.

Thanks, too, for the compliments, Lou and Caniche. We think she's pretty, but it's nice to hear it from others, too.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

The line for the topknot should start from the corner of the eye straight to the ear. It's too high up in between the eyes


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

The line between her eyes is far too high it should go in a slightly inverted V from one corner of the eye to the other like this as others have said the ear line could be straighter.

(edited because pic didn't attach)


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

hunny518 said:


> The line for the topknot should start from the corner of the eye straight to the ear. It's too high up in between the eyes
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Anntig said:


> The line between her eyes is far too high it should go in a slightly inverted V from one corner of the eye to the other like this as others have said the ear line could be straighter.
> 
> (edited because pic didn't attach)


Okay, I suppose it's too late to do the inverted V between her eyes this time, but I'll ask Kim to do it with the next full groom. I think that's what looks odd to me, but I couldn't see it. Thanks!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I think his top knot should start higher on the sides. She has it going under the corner of the eyes, she should shave from the corner of the eyes to the ear canal. But looks like that was already said  He is adorable though and I'm sure with some more communication and maybe pictures she will get it right.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks, Jamie. The groomer should be able to fix the problem you've all identified with the incorrect clipping around Jazz's eyes. I couldn't see that any more than I could see the unibrow--I just knew her face isn't quite right.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

As others have stated about the eye to ear & in between need fixing. Then in a more personal stylized suggestion try taking the TK 1 or 2 blade lengths longer & then shave the ears tighter & I think your dogs whole head will pop. I like this nice clean look.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Here are the results of the touch-up by the groomer. Jazz's legs are wet from an early morning run in high grass, and in the third picture, she's trying to sort out conflicting "suggestions" for posing from my husband--the photographer--and me, so she looks a bit worried.

It isn't quite perfect, but it looks like a significant improvement to me. Kim is thrilled to have an opportunity to work on a standard poodle, so we've agreed we'll just keep tweaking this until we've got it right...or until I'm ready for something different. :biggrin1:


----------

